# careers.



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Id love and be intrested to know,if any members would share what they do for a living?or what they did if they are retired....and if that was what they wanted to do and persue.....and if they feel like they are or did follow there calling,I started a small business 6 yrs ago and i enjoy it,although im not 100 percent sure as of now if this will be my life work.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Economic/financial consultant focused on the energy industries.

Currently working on a venture related to foreign exchange (which is why I'm up at 2:20 am!).

As for calling...not sure. I think I would prefer being my own boss. In hindsight, should have done my degree in math/engineering as opposed to chemistry.


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

Computer geek morphed into IT management, now retired.

Stumbled into it and enjoyed it for 35 years, then got bored and retired.

In hindsight, my chemistry degree didn't help or hinder.


----------



## Andre112 (Apr 27, 2011)

mechanical engineer... it pays ok better than most other degrees
good starting career
but i kind of wish i took some finance course since i'm so into financial world now.


----------



## loggedout (Dec 30, 2009)

Electrical Engineer / Nuclear Safety Analyst

I don't enjoy engineering at all, but I didn't have any better ideas of what to get into when I was starting university so just did it.

It's an okay career that pays a comfortable salary but if I could go back in time, I'd have done something more related to sports/fitness or music.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm an auditor at an accounting firm.


----------



## v_tofu (Apr 16, 2009)

Laboratory Technician for a University.

Can't say it really is my calling though. Literally stumbled my way in, as the current department I'm working in isn't even my area of study. Just learned along the way. I just picked a faculty by random because after high school I really had no idea or plans of what i wanted to do. 

i still have a feeling I should have went into trades, but currently enjoying my job.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

Early Retired President/C.E.O (Thanks Pfizer) of Medical Electronics Company.

A Mac Degree, started out selling Dog Food, got fired a few times, eventually found a niche.

A door closes, another opens.


----------



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

Was a Fianancial Advisor specializing in high net worth clients. Also did mortgage underwriting for several years. I then became a credit counsellor with a not-for-profit credit counselling agency. I now manage our personal investments, real estate investments and raise two kids. 

Don't know what I will do when I am no longer needed full-time at home, but I do not see myself working in personal finance.


----------



## bmckay (Mar 10, 2011)

I work for a well-known not for profit organization that advocates criminal justice reform. Will never make more than 50K in this field and it is very frustrating, rewarding, draining, and energizing work - all at the same time 

Plan on joining the RCMP within the next few years...


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

Heavy equipment mechanic. About 5 or 6 years into it, I was actually thinking it was not for me. I'm glad I stuck with it. It's _so _me. 
Not too happy about some of the chemicals I have been exposed to (solvents, mainly) -that's the only part that I regret.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Science (Biology) Teacher in the independent school system - 16 yrs in - I enjoy my work.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

Systems and Computer Engineering degree. Never got P. Eng. In hindsight I wish I had done Mechanical or Electrical. Hated software, as it is primarily a career of fixing other people's mistakes. Mechanical and Electrical stuff has the advantage that it kind of needs to work - people don't take kindly to the wheel falling off or the circuit board catching on fire, but somehow it is perfectly acceptible to ship software that doesn't work.

Been out of it for about a dozen years and very happy for that fact.

In fact, I would probably have been happier in the trades. I had the imntelligence for engineering but not the disposition. Contrary to the stereotype, it is not an occupation for loners, but in fact is a very social professional. I can see the merits of working for weeks at a time laying stone on a chimney or something without having to interact with anyone.

hboy43


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm a reporter for a small town radio station. I used to be an announcer for a small town radio station, but switched for a little more stability and money.
(not a lot of either thought)

I totally missed my calling. I should have been an accountant. I have an aptitude for running numbers, but have a hard time with all of those x,y,z questions, balancing equations and "higher" math that you learn in grade 12. (trig and calculus).

Even at the time I knew it. But I decided to get into something "fun" instead of what I was really good at.


----------



## mrbizi (Dec 19, 2009)

Technology sales person, been doing this for 20 years now. My life long goal and ambition is to own and run my own business. Have tried it a couple of times with, shall I say, less than spectacular results. I'm about to try again this year. Hopefully the third time will be a charm!

I've always liked business, finance and technology though. So I've been fortunate to have been in the right field for the most part of my career.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

Chartered Accountant. First ten years at accounting firm then joined big bank where I worked my way up to a senior exec position. Collected MBA and CFA along the way that helped my career I think.


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

Started in straight commission paid sales at an early age and made $100k for the first time by age 25. That lead to sales management and eventually to business ownership. My income has always been a direct percentage of revenue brought in through my own efforts with no residuals for work done in the past (i.e. if I stop working I stop earning) other than the management component that pays me part of my income for the efforts of my team. I like the eat what you kill world and feel lucky that I got into an industry that pays top performers very well.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

This is one of the most interesting threads on this site!

I work for a digital media company as a project manager and content strategist.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

ihatetaxes, I remember my Father visting me, and He made the statement that, after all my years in university, all I had become was a salesman(I started out in Pre Med, then took business, was straight commission Medical Products at time.) 

A couple of years later he visited me, I was 31 living in a 3,500 sq. ft house in an exclusive area of London, My Comment to him, "Not bad for a salesman."

I loved commission sales, but unfortunatly when you make more than the President you end up as President, because if you don't, they cut your earnings.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I work as a writer, editor, and project manager for an environmental consulting firm.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Business development and marketing for University sports.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Howard:what do you think of pfizer as a investment?they are currently undervauled in stock price?I know some patents are expiring buy the end of 2011,(lipitor i think)do you hold any stocks in the health care sector?are you bullish on the healh industry?


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm a software developer. In hindsight it was a poor career choice. There are far too many people competing for far too few jobs. My bachelor's in computer science is useless since companies don't care if you have it, they only care what experience you have. I work alongside people with no university degree or a university degree in something unrelated like politics, with no advantage in seniority or pay over them. There is outsourcing to India and China and other developing countries, which has kept wages low. There are very few opportunities for advancement, once you reach senior developer (which can happen in as little as 5 years) you've reached the peak of your seniority and earning power. There is way too much over time required, and most of my coworkers seem to have no lives and are willing to work 50+ hour weeks all the time. There is rampant age discrimination, I've never worked with a developer over 35, and I doubt any company would hire someone middle aged or older, because they have a family and will refuse to work all this overtime. Most of the jobs are located in the GTA or other large metropolitan areas so I'm forced to live where housing is expensive.

My plan is to transition into some type of semi-technical management role.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I was always a bit of an entrepreneur as a kid and had planned to take business in school. I changed my mind when I had a few successful ideas, but realized that the next level of business was all about deceiving the customer and soaking them for every dollar they'll spend. For the same reason I passed on working in finances which I enjoy. I still think I could be successful in business and likely even better without a molding education in it. I also know that teamwork is a force multiplier for a fact and theretofore despise working or dealing with anybody on commission, it just breeds a vicious backstabbing environment that I don't enjoy.

I started out in the military for the pay, and stayed for the teamwork and purpose it gave me. I took a few years of engineering but ended up with a computer science degree and probably more random electives than a degree. I'll probably take my MBA part time in a few years. I changed jobs a few times and found a niche within a niche - an officer position with a licensed qualification. It's a combination of managing/number crunching/planning and instructing/working. It's a dynamic career and the opportunities are endless, I can't imagine doing anything else while I'm young. Once I've seen enough though I can see merit in doing something menial where I don't have to deal with people, as mentioned already. There are many simple 2nd careers I'd love to pursue if one of my business plans doesn't pan out.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

donald, I hold a lot of Pfizer, i have no intention of selling them,I collect the generous dividend ,I treat it like a Long Bond.

The world's needs for drugs are expanding, Pfizer creates a huge cash flow, what they don't have they can buy, they are active in generics.

My core holdings are PFE, JNJ, ABT,MO, stocks that will be sold to close my Estate, in the meantime I get $U.S.exposure and good dividends.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

..and MMM.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks howard,do you like pfe over jnj for a long term conservative dividend play?jnj is more defensive it seems,ive been looking at adding pfe to my holdings,just want to holdout and see what happens,i didnt realize they were behind some of the generics....seems like the drug industry is almost a "safe play" know matter what the conditions are.pfe and jnj have an attractive dividend.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

donald, when my youngest Son was five, He said, Dad, Buy JNJ , they make everything.

In order of likes, JNJ,MMM,ABT,PFE.VZ.

I hold a lot of PFE as a result of stock purchase plan when I was with them, now I hold mainly because of the dividend and they do creat a ton of cash flow.

I do not watch the fluctuations, i consider it like owning a house, I don't care about the Market Value, i just want the rent cheque.

Half the planet does not have access to drugs, as the emerging countries get wealthier, they will all want better Health Care.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a math degree and work in supply chain strategy for a major Canadian company.

The degree was absolutely the right one for me (I geek out about optimization), my regret is that Canadian companies don't seem to take this approach to their strategic decision making (instead relying on gut feeling of executives who used to drive truck). At some point I should probably get into consulting. I'm also mulling moving over to the finance side of corporate strategy as I'm mostly bored without being able to use my skills.

Having looked behind the curtain, I'm not surprised that many Canadian companies get steamrolled by foreign competition. Our managers just aren't of the same calibre.


----------



## w0nger (Mar 15, 2010)

i'm a simulator technician for a major airline in canada.. there's only really two, so take your pick. Is it my ideal career path? not sure, but now that my skills are so unique, there's few places that i can go. honestly, i enjoy what i do and the benefits are fantastic as well as the company i work for. I'm already in supervisory roles and unless i go back to do my MBA, which i may in a few years, i'm pretty much maxed out on my career progression, pay keeps climbing though... 

like a previous poster, my chem degree didn't do jack for me.. haha... but i enjoyed going to a polytechnique right after university...


----------



## Calgary_Girl (Apr 20, 2011)

In my previous life I was a Billing Analyst for a large energy retailer (I have an Economics degree). In my current life, I'm a stay-at-home-mom to two little girls and am also doing some contract work for a few hours a week.

Once the kids are in school full-time, I may go back to work full-time or not . I guess we'll see. I've gotten used to working from home .


----------



## arie (Mar 13, 2011)

*Career*

its interesting about all the different careers ; i am a lawyer and am suprised there do not seem to be more of us on this site 

i find it interesting -- i do real estate , commercial , leases and estates 

i am a sole practioner and therefore do not have the hassels of the large law firms 

this is definitely an interesting thread


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

CalgaryGirl, you are working Full Time.


----------



## Calgary_Girl (Apr 20, 2011)

Howard - yes, I guess I am . Definitely under-paid however!!


----------



## Freedom45 (Jan 29, 2011)

Project Accountant for one of the largest construction companies in North America. Also run a small book-keeping business in my free time.

Working part-time towards a CGA designation, and once that's done (in 3yrs or so), I'll probably look at taking some personal finance certifications (CSC/etc). Not because they'll benefit me career-wise, but because they interest me.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Consultant currently as an employee, in the areas of strategy, project management, continuous improvement, and BPR (business process re-engineering). I am also an instructor/trainer . Goal will be going on fully my own consulting label in a few years, once I stabilize the home life (no mortgage, kids in school full time, financial cushion). Then once we bring the bigger bucks, the idea will be to start another company, or something like that. 

Degree in business, with an accounting major, and a Project Management designation. 

I am where I have chosen to be in my life. The only thing I may have done differently is gone for my MBA or masters before kids, as it’s something I still want to do now, but just doesn’t fit in with everything else. Also, I should have paid attentions more in my economic, and finance classes. Who knew it would be useful in real life.


----------



## Maltese (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a degree in Social Work and work in this field. However, personal finance has been a strong interest of mine for the past 35 years so has been my hobby.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I am a Internet marketing professional and have run my own Media company for a few years.My clients range from Audiobook Stores to the world's leading online betting and gaming company .


----------



## PoorPablo83 (Feb 8, 2010)

Great thread!

I'm a carpenter. Recently finished my apprenticeship, and still deciding whether to stay employed for a while, start my own business, or take off to some booming mining/oil area for a while to make some serious money for a half year or so.

I started off studying Kinesiology. I got half way through my degree and realized that while I was interested in the subject and did well in school, I didn't want a job in the field. Having a trade is great: it's far more technical and less menial then I thought it would be going in, and I love the combination of problem solving, team work, hands on skill, planning and business savvy needed to be successful in the field.

I wont lie though, when it's the middle of January and we're working outside through the 30th straight day of wind, rain and snow... there sure are times when I wish I had finished that degree .


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My husband worked 25 years in the trades and has the bad back , bad knees and rough hands to prove it .We need more people in the trades these days who aren't afraid of physical labor.


----------



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm a process operator ......Instrumentation and Control Systems Technologist by schooling...year and half of un education related jobs after school before i got something decent...but i've been where i am now for the last 8 years and hopefully for the next 20 or so


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

marina628 said:


> My husband worked 25 years in the trades and has the bad back , bad knees and rough hands to prove it .We need more people in the trades these days who aren't afraid of physical labor.


You're not doing a good job of selling it!


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Poorpablo:im a contractor also,thats what my business is.You need abit of everything.

I like it,but its a grind,im lucky thou because atleast i can step away know abit if i need to,i got a good crew,and a good steady realtionship with a few builders.

The more i get away from the tools,the more business intrests me,its a learning curve going fr tradesman to business man,Id like to sub out my crew for good,still over see it,but find another venture.How long have you been framing?you in the residential or commercial end?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I am the worst to sell manual labor lol But it is a fact that kids these days are not looking at trades anymore.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

PoorPablo83 said:


> I started off studying Kinesiology. I got half way through my degree and realized that while I was interested in the subject and did well in school, I didn't want a job in the field.


I had a friend who went all the way through Yale Law School, got his degree, and then decided to become a carpenter instead. He loved it and never looked back. His law experience actually came in handy a few times when dealing with cantankerous customers.


----------



## dilbert789 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm a software developer. As someone before me said, you seem to top out quick staying as a developer. If I was to do it again I would have went directly into robotics.


----------



## CuriousReader (Apr 3, 2009)

Sherlock said:


> I'm a software developer. In hindsight it was a poor career choice. There are far too many people competing for far too few jobs. My bachelor's in computer science is useless since companies don't care if you have it, they only care what experience you have. I work alongside people with no university degree or a university degree in something unrelated like politics, with no advantage in seniority or pay over them. There is outsourcing to India and China and other developing countries, which has kept wages low. There are very few opportunities for advancement, once you reach senior developer (which can happen in as little as 5 years) you've reached the peak of your seniority and earning power. There is way too much over time required, and most of my coworkers seem to have no lives and are willing to work 50+ hour weeks all the time. There is rampant age discrimination, I've never worked with a developer over 35, and I doubt any company would hire someone middle aged or older, because they have a family and will refuse to work all this overtime. Most of the jobs are located in the GTA or other large metropolitan areas so I'm forced to live where housing is expensive.
> 
> My plan is to transition into some type of semi-technical management role.


May be I havent been around long enough - I am a software developer and still loving my job.

In technical role, from senior dev, you can always move on to become architect. And ultimately of course, team lead / manager and then CTO. I prefer working with CTOs or VP Tech who are actually developers inside, because it makes a huge difference when they understand technical point of view as oppose to someone in management who knows about technology.

And I am yet to have problem with my pay too (so far at least)  I even got a signing bonus when moving company not too long ago.

Sure, there are lots of developers out there, and outsourcing does happen (China and India are mostly low-level work - mostly China - that can be done easily, harder work goes to Eastern European from what I've seen). But there's definitely no shortage of work here in Canada for dev job - especially since 2011 starts, I see avalanche of job postings and recruiters asking around.


----------



## dilbert789 (Apr 20, 2010)

CuriousReader said:


> May be I havent been around long enough - I am a software developer and still loving my job.
> *snip*
> And I am yet to have problem with my pay too (so far at least)  I even got a signing bonus when moving company not too long ago.
> *snip*


I've talked to a lot of dev's that find it hard to increase pay much while staying at a company. However, 15-20% increases in pay when changing companies seems quite common after 4-5 years of experience.


----------



## CuriousReader (Apr 3, 2009)

dilbert789 said:


> I've talked to a lot of dev's that find it hard to increase pay much while staying at a company. However, 15-20% increases in pay when changing companies seems quite common after 4-5 years of experience.


I think those are true for most jobs though, not just dev's. Unless you are making a move up on the ladder, you dont really get much increases.

As a dev, you can become the senior engineer that knows the system inside out and become the focal point of technology in the company (as oppose to a CTO, who probably dont know much about the dirty details) - which gives you the leverage come negotiation time. Again - I think it's true for a lot of different jobs too, it's all about leverage.


----------



## MikeT (Feb 16, 2010)

CEO. (technically that's true, although I have a co-CEO and no other employees). We do software. It's profitable.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

I work for Parks on a provincial government level.
I'm an Infrastructure technologist and fix anything that needs fixing.(by hiring out)

I love being a public servant. Its a great job.

But i cant wait till im retired (19 more years) and live a simple existance by watching my garden and stocks grow.
Too bad my wife doesnt share my retirement plans.


----------



## J3ff (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm a senior financial analyst at one of the big banks. I completed level 2 of the CFA program and currently a first year CMA SLP (Strategic Leadership Program) candidate. I also have my MBA designation. 

Despite all the education, I always feel like I don't know enough! In my opinion, a hunger for knowledge definitely does not work against you.

Oh, and on a side note, I just finished reading "Flashforward" by Robert J. Sawyer. Great book.


----------



## briant (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm a software developer at a consulting firm. Keeping your skills up-to-date with technology is one of the challenges. My plans are to move into a development lead role and then open my own consulting business.

Educated in Computer Science, but wish I would have chosen Software Engineering in University.


----------



## venter (Apr 10, 2009)

Im a fee based financial planner (CFP) in S. Ont.

***


----------



## Mensa (Oct 19, 2010)

My brother and I own a mobile home park. Not a typical career, but we've been in it for 12 years now. Challenging at times, to say the least.


----------



## Max (Apr 4, 2009)

I work in treasury. Increasing centralization means that I get less and less fun stuff to do and more adminstration as time goes on. It can be terrifying the amount of money at risk some times and the high consequences of missing deadlines in a constant stream of daily emergencies. I have an accounting degree, but find treasury has more opportunity for practical problem solving and original thought than the rule bound corporate accounting jobs.

Nobody else seems to criticize the cost of treasury decisions, but I do and use that as motivation to improve processes. However, because no one is criticizing the cost, no one cares that I have fixed a problem that ain't broke.

This love of problem solving led me to be interested in programming (I took a couple of courses on Java in University, and enjoyed it a lot). I have a chance to get into IT department without going back for computer science degree (although I think if I plan on making IT my career, I should do that) vs working my way into higher (and very boring) treasury management position in a few years. I am making good money now and will make very good money if I move up, but I will have to weigh that against the amount of new things I could learn in the other position (with no guarantee that I will like it as a career or that I can easily go back to treasury after I leave).


----------



## cannon_fodder (Apr 3, 2009)

I attended university to get a PhD in Astrophysics, found out in my last year of undergraduate study that the career would involve a lot of teaching after moving around every two years and decided to quit. 

Fortunately my summer jobs as a research assistant exposed me to computers and I leveraged that passion into a systems programmer role in a 2 man systems integrator. 

Over time my career evolved to more of a sales support role into full fledged commissioned sales. Now I travel internationally supporting our sales and operations pertaining to our integrated services organizations. 

I've seen some interesting places and met wonderful people on the company's dime but travelling is quite difficult at times. I took a cut in compensation for this opportunity and I'm very glad I did.


----------



## calrest (Apr 13, 2011)

Really good thread with nice working stories. My career is everything around the real estate. I´m a realtor in Calgary and I love my job!


----------



## Helianthus (Oct 19, 2010)

J3ff said:


> *Oh, and on a side note, I just finished reading "Flashforward" by Robert J. Sawyer. Great book.*


Great book! Super cool guy too. I attended a party at his place once and had him sign several of my books.


----------



## Montrealer (Sep 13, 2010)

1) Tier II Support Engineer (IT)
2) Real Estate Broker


----------



## kerik68 (Jul 1, 2011)

I was a stay at home mom for 10 years after being in social services for about the same length of time. I returned to work just over 2 years ago when my daughter went to university for engineering in order to help her out. 

I am a social service worker in the welfare system and am still unsure how long I plan to stay in this line of work. I love all things money and my interests sure have changed from when I was 18 and thought I could change the world by being a social worker.


----------



## can_84 (Jul 2, 2011)

J3ff said:


> I'm a senior financial analyst at one of the big banks. I completed level 2 of the CFA program and currently a first year CMA SLP (Strategic Leadership Program) candidate. I also have my MBA designation.
> 
> Despite all the education, I always feel like I don't know enough! In my opinion, a hunger for knowledge definitely does not work against you.
> 
> Oh, and on a side note, I just finished reading "Flashforward" by Robert J. Sawyer. Great book.


How is the CMA program? I am currently doing the pre-reqs to enroll in SLP1, is it accounting intensive or more management based?


----------



## jmlz1987 (Jun 8, 2011)

Serving in the Canadian Forces for the last 4 years, jumped around from the Army to Navy and now work as an Electrician on-board. Previously trade experience with family company for 11 years and had to get out of working for Mom and Pop.

Now looking for career chance into finance with a specific big-bank here in Canada. Planning to go FSR/CSR and then work way up the corporate ladder.


----------



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

Business\computer consultant. Am a CMA, and my client base was mainly Treaty Indians and Metis Settlements. Set up computer accounting systems, trained and provided on-going assistant. Currently semi-retired. Hi to all.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Finished school this past April and began working as a risk analyst for an accounts receivable underwriting organisation. Just this past week, moved to Toronto and began working as a equity research associate under a real estate analyst. 

Long hours, a lot of high pressure deadlines and very steep learning curve, but hopefully it goes well.


----------



## 72camaross (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow there is a lot of IT people on here! So I'll add one more to that list.

Graduated in 2008 with Computer Science. About 2nd year I figured it wasn't right for me but kept going, wish I had switched to business because that's what I'm good at. 

I have the same issue as someone above where I'm great at business and numbers but picked computer science. I also picked computer science over civil engineering...regret that as well.

Anyway I never got to become a developer because all my jobs have basically been in the support role. 

Current I'm the one man show, I do a little developing, fixing, supporting and administrating. The money is great for what I do. I know I could go develop for someone, make half of what I do and top out quickly and be stuck there. Not sure if it's for me or not. Also I am currently considering getting my MBA so I can go into the business world, owning my own business and making it grow excites me. As for side jobs I started a small driveway sealing company and I also am about ready to start being a realtor! Have the course just need to sign on with a broker.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

Education starts after Graduation, you are evolving, finding what you like by finding what you don't like, that is great, if you don't make a mistake a day, you aren't learning anything.


----------



## CAPM_Crusader (Jul 12, 2011)

I am a CA at one of the big four firms. New to this forum but have always had an interest in finance and have been investing for about 8 years now.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

ASIC designer, then Vision AI integrator, then independent stock trader and now that my income is stabilized from investing, at the beginning of starting my own company. Took me a decade to get here, leveraging each step of my career.


----------

